# AGR Redemption Question



## The Metropolitan (Jun 10, 2007)

I was looking at my options for getting to and from the gathering in Chicago, and think I've finally found the affordable and novel answer:

I'd redeem a 3000 point AGR Redemption ticket for travel from BAL to Buffalo-Depew. Then I'd tack on a purchased ticket from BUF to CHI on the LSL.

My question, if anyone knows, regards whether the 3000 point reward is valid aboard the LSL (thus allowing me to board #49 in NYP and simply submit the two tickets to the conductor) or, will I need to redeem the ticket as an NEC/Empire Service combo, ride to Buffalo, hang around a few hours, then catch #49 when it comes through.

Naturally, I'd like to take #49 straight through in order to get dinner on a Heritage Diner vs. an "Amcafe/Amdiner/Amdinette/Amlounge/Amwhatever" car.


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 10, 2007)

According to the Zone Chart the Northeast Zone includes New York-Niagra Falls. Since they do allow passengers to detrain from the LSL at Buffalo-Depew you should be able to redeem your points for the train of your choice, based on availability. Where you'd run into trouble is if you wanted to "detrain" in an area that only receives passenger.


----------

